
I’m Going To Give My Startup Ideas Away - ivankirigin
http://blog.kirigin.com/free-ideas
======
al1x
I wouldn't just give away everything. Use the executive summaries as a sales
tool. Make a note that for any of these startup ideas you're willing to serve
as a minor stakeholder (say, 10%). That would 1. allow you to gain something
from someone executing on your idea, and 2. allow the people who executed on
your idea the benefit of having your brain involved in the development
process. The ideas are yours and you know them better than anyone else. You've
had them longer than anyone else, and you've thought about them longer than
anyone else. It makes sense for you to be involved to some degree because you
have far more to contribute than just a few sentence concept overview. It
would be a win/win for all. If they are truly _good_ ideas, it would be a
shame to just _give_ them away. They are your children and you their parent
(that's how I feel about my ideas, at least!). Stay around. Stay involved.
Watch them grow. Be a part of it!

~~~
ivankirigin
You're not considering opportunity cost. My time involvement dilutes my other
ventures.

~~~
al1x
Your involvement could be as little or as great as you'd like it to be. It's
all up to you. An hour or two per week?

------
chrisbolmn
1\. Bravo, this is a really well-done content-marketing campaign. It's
original/greenfield, provocative, interactive, and you intentionally made your
idea list screen-shot so low resolution it's impossible to read unless we tune
in :)

2\. Broadly I agree with you open-sourcing ideation does a lot more benefit
than harm. I have a similar list that frustratingly keeps getting rows added
where I'd rather see an idea validated by someone else's execution than die on
the vine.

------
LouisSayers
Ummm... I actually wanted to see the ideas, but the image there is all blurry.
Am I missing something?

------
ChikkaChiChi
Ideas are easy. Implementation is the bitch.

~~~
al1x
Ideas may be easy, but _good_ ideas are _incredibly_ hard to find.

If implementation is so difficult, outsource to me! Give me your executive
summary, 20 grand, and a 20% stake, and my team and I can have your project
implemented in under 6 months. I'll call it the HN 20/20/6 deal. (I'll do it
for 10 grand if I think the idea really has potential.)

~~~
chrisbolmn
I've thought about doing this too (a "dev-venture" model), but unfortunately I
haven't found the time to flush it out legally or look for good deal-flow.
Maybe one of us should write a blog post about our concept in case someone
else wants to execute on our good idea :)

------
smtddr
I put all my start-up ideas on twitter,
[https://twitter.com/smtddr](https://twitter.com/smtddr) , because I'm
probably never going to execute on them so maybe someone else will.

EDIT: Hey, is this article just bait into having to sign up to see the ideas?

EDIT#2: Ah, after seeing the reply-comment explanation , I understand.

~~~
ivankirigin
I was debating putting the first idea in this post, but I thought it would be
confusing.

Separately, I'm experimenting with email lists to help promote blog posts. It
is related to content marketing experimentation for my startup. Read more
here:
[http://blog.yesgraph.com/post/63562259689/first-1000](http://blog.yesgraph.com/post/63562259689/first-1000)

------
jakubmal
why is it dead for me?

~~~
ivankirigin
Sorry, fixed! It has something to do with svtble publish time maybe? Or it
could be that I refreshed an edit mode page that didn't have it published.

Either way, I apologize

